# sw 6904 9mm



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

just started getting back into gun in the past few months... last gun i bought before sept. 2011 was the sw 6904 9mm... so i keep it close were we hang in our house most of the time... so i decided to get it out and fondle, my smith that is........ i just want to say that it is one nice feeling pistol.... the right size... the right feel... as far as shooting... very very very accurate... i just felt like sharing ... one nice pistol... :mrgreen:

https://picasaweb.google.com/rfoutch/Sw69049mmCompact02?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Where did you acquire that? Very nice handgun


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Where did you acquire that? Very nice handgun


i traded my beretta 92s for it back in the early 90's... i could kick myself for getting rid of the beretta... but i sure dont regret the sw... it is one heck of a pistol...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

fast20 said:


> i traded my beretta 92s for it back in the early 90's... i could kick myself for getting rid of the beretta... but i sure dont regret the sw... it is one heck of a pistol...


I think good trade, can't find those as easy as you could another m92


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was issued one of those as a back up gun when I worked for a Texas Police Department in the '90's.

It is a great gun (all of the 3rd Gen S&W are IMHO)

Here's my S&W 6906 in 9mm










They have these (6906 & 5906 in 9mm)on sale at CDDN right now.

Here's the 5906 I just bought from them last year










Congratulations on having such a fine gun.

:smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

3rd Generation Smiths are excellent pistols, I had a 6906 9mm I should have never sold and a 4586 I won't ever sell ....trigger is like melted butter and built like a tank......they should bring some of the models back...JJ


----------

